# Carpro-CQuartz - Swirl Free Wash Mitt



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

*Price & Availablilty:*
£15.99 direct from Matt @ i4detailing here
or
£16.95 from CleanYourCar here
*
Used on:*
VW Golf Shadow Blue
*
Manufacturer's Product Information & Instructions:*
One of the problems of car care is the marring and swirling the paint. This happen mostly by using a harsh sponge mitt/wash mitt. it has been proven that the natural wool mitt has less swirling property than any other mitts.

Aquartz designed their wool to aftercare Aquartz to last longer and reduce the chance of marring the paint.

AQuartz Wool Wash Mitt Specs:

100% natural merino sheep skin
15cm X 25cm , wool lenght 6 ~8 cm.
up side : non scratching fabric
net . weight : ~100gram.

Properties:

•Super soft wool fibers mitt.
•Less water absorbing compare to similar mitt.
•Holds a fair amount of wash solution, while keeping low weight in wet.
•Tends to "stick" on to the paint surface, makes cleaning effective, doesnt fall off from surface.
•Long fibres allow good reach into gaps and crevasses without additional tools like brushes .
•Great control while washing , good surface coverage.
•Easy to rinse and clean.

AfterCare :
•After use, rinse well under a warm tap water to remove as much debris and dirt as possible - do not machine wash!
•Use a dedicated detergent if the mitt is very dirty.
•Allow to dry NATURALLY, DO NOT DRY UNDER SUNSHINE.!!
•Brush the wool with pet brush or strong hair brush to keep the wool fluffy.

*Packaging:*
Comes in a platic bag which is sealable and branded.

*Appearance & Fragrance:*
Looks like a mini sheep - thankfully doesn't smell like one. Quite long hair for a mitt and looks like a treat. The back contains a pouch to hold your hand and this has 2 seperate compartments. It's a different idea than other mitts which you wear like a glove.


















*Cutting & Cleaning Power:*
Not really applicable in this section but I'll mention that combined with the shampoo the mitt glides nicely over the paint removing the dirt and grime.

*Ease Of Use:*
It's just like using a sheep styled hand puppet! Slip your hand in to the compartment, dip it in water and glide it over the paint, simples.

*Finish:*
After use and rinsing you are left with a lovely clean car.

*Durability:*
After one wash and air dry it looks like new!

*Value:*
It is very expensive for a mitt considering you can get one for half the price, however when you consider the yetis fist or wookie which are similar money it is value for money. It is a seriously soft mitt and if it helps to minimise the risk of swirls then I think it is value for money. If it lasts a year or so then it is good value.

*Overall DW Rating: 75%*









*Conclusion:*
This particular mitt is a lovely wash medium to work with, albeit a bit on the expensive side. Sometimes we all like to treat ourselves and as detailers it is what we do best. This is a great addition to anyones collection. The mitt is super soft and glides with ease over the paint. One thing I would advise is to get some big buckets to use it as it is a thirsty monster!

It sometimes required a few extra dunks in the rinse bucket in order to get all wee bits of dirt from the mitt after use on car but many do. Overall it's a good option and slightly different from your regular lambswool wash mitts. If you are looking for a new mitt and would like a change then this I would say is for you. The pouch on the back also allows total control over it.

Thankyou to Avi and Matt @ I4Detailing for supplying this product for reviewing. If you are interested in purchasing this, please visit: http://www.i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Aquartz_Wool_Wash_Mitt_1.html


----------

